# America and Europe trying to force Sodomy onto  third world countries.



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

American Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and British Prime minister  Cameron,
are trying to black mail third world countries into accepting Sodomy/ and or Homosexuality.

They are telling third world countries that if you don't allow sodomy/homosexuality to exist in your country, you will not receive any international aide.

This has got to be one of the sickest things the west could do.

Source--->
go to the bbcnews.com for more info on this story.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

Sodomy and homosexuality are already going on in every country.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sodomy and homosexuality are already going on in every country.



But telling countries that need financial aide, to allow sodomy/homosexuality, in order to get much needed assistance is kind of weird if you ask me. Countries must deceide on their own if homosexuality is legal or illegal. Without outside interference.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Dec 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> American Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and British Prime minister  Cameron,
> are trying to black mail third world countries into accepting Sodomy/ and or Homosexuality.
> 
> They are telling third world countries that if you don't allow sodomy/homosexuality to exist in your country, you will not receive any international aide.
> ...



Please, I'm begging you to be quiet.  I hate watching people make complete idots out of themselves.  With every word you type you fall further and further into the hole of lunacy.  You are really embarrassing yourself. now...


----------



## Tank (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sodomy and homosexuality are already going on in every country.


That don't make it right


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sodomy and homosexuality are already going on in every country.
> ...



Do you understand Mr. High gravity, that does not make it ok , or right.!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sodomy and homosexuality are already going on in every country.
> ...



Than if they want to keep executing homosexuals, they can forget about getting US moneys.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You said the US wants force sodomy and homsexuality on third world countries, how can we force these things on them when they already exist there?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



These countries are dirt poor, tying U.S. aide to Homosexual perversion is sick man.
The U.S. should cease this requirement. We have no business telling these countries 
that they should allow Sodomy/homosexuality. Its a sexual perversion man!!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



The US is just trying to make homosexuals are not being rounded and killed like they are in Iran and Uganda, thats all, and that makes sense to me. If these countries want to maintain these policies than they can do so without US moneys.


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 9, 2011)

Countries that permit sex with infants less than a year old as a treatment for AIDS will still get foreign aid though.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



U.S. dollars / Cash is King in the global marketplace man, oil and many American goods
and spare parts are purchased with cash man!, these countries need American dollars in order to survive.! They can't do with out the good old American greenbacks man!!$$


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



Well if they need the money that bad they can start treating their people better, otherwise they can go hit up Russia or China for some loot.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



The Russian Ruble, and the Mao China man Rinimbi are worthless currencies.
The American dollar is required for all international transactions today dude.$$!
Nothing else can be accepted, people don't even want the Euro now.!


----------



## Tank (Dec 9, 2011)

Next America will tell these countries that they have to let homosexuals marry


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 9, 2011)

Tank said:


> Next America will tell these countries that they have to let homosexuals marry



That could be their next foreign policy move.?$
What a disaster this homo policy thing has become.!?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 9, 2011)

sodomy goes on with straight people also


----------



## syrenn (Dec 9, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> American Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and British Prime minister  Cameron,
> are trying to black mail third world countries into accepting Sodomy/ and or Homosexuality.
> 
> They are telling third world countries that if you don't allow sodomy/homosexuality to exist in your country, you will not receive any international aide.
> ...




We aren't blackmailing anyone. Nor are we forcing anything on anyone. If they want OUR money then they have to take it with OUR stipulations. Its very simple. 


Personally i think we should be doing a bit more of this. You want our money... then play by OUR rules.


----------



## derk (Dec 9, 2011)

syrenn said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > American Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and British Prime minister  Cameron,
> ...



Depending on the ideology of the current administration or the party with majority control. The conservative policy at one time was against abortion  in some countries. Now the policy is probably more toward abortion and same sex for exactly the reason I have stated- politics. The problem arises when power shifts from one party to the next we end up with an ambiguous set of policy's, because the values of those enforcing the policy's are in conflict with the previous set. The United States suffers from this duality in foreign policy. They are constantly changing the goal posts to benefit the game for their team when they get the ball, so to speak, to gain advantage. We need a set of laws on foreign policy for them to follow like we have  with domestic issues. That way when they come to power they can't change the rules for their own benefit.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 9, 2011)

Can we give them Celine Dion while we're forcing them to do what they've been doing since their dawn as a people?




I think Canada will take the blame if they take Celine.


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 10, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> American Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and British Prime minister  Cameron, are trying to black mail third world countries into accepting Sodomy/ and or Homosexuality.


No, more like they are urging them to repeal/stop laws which penalize (and in most cases kill) people for being homosexual. This isn't anything new foreign policy wise.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Dec 10, 2011)

hipeter924 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > American Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and British Prime minister  Cameron, are trying to black mail third world countries into accepting Sodomy/ and or Homosexuality.
> ...



There are ancient Biblical edicts, and laws, against this act of sodomy/ and or homosexuality.
Many foreign cultures do not accept it as normal!. Its accepted by Europeans and Americans.
Many third world and Arab countries do not allow it, it is a perverted abnormal act.
Its not accepted in China.

The majority of the world views it as an abnormality.
We as Americans should not allow it. Nor should we try to link it as a means to obtain American aide. Its just not morally right to this.


----------



## Haplo (Dec 11, 2011)

Isn't this the kind of shit that goes under the "Conspiracies" section?  Along with the whole "gay agenda" thing?

Look, it doesn't matter if it's a choice or not.  People want to do it, and it doesn't affect you.  Ignore them.  Unless you sound like this: "YOU HAVE THE FREEDOM . . . to live exactly the way I want you to, or else!"

Not very American, I don't think.


----------



## Tank (Dec 12, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> sodomy goes on with straight people also


If you enjoy sodomy, you're not straight.


----------



## eots (Dec 12, 2011)

the men dont know.. but the little girls... understand....._ all-right ya_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgzbiX46tl8]The Doors - Backdoor Man w/Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sodomy goes on with straight people also
> ...



Check out Xtube.  There's tons of men sodomizing women and they don't look gay to me.


----------



## Douger (Dec 12, 2011)

The Great Satan and it's mother in action. How typical.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > sodomy goes on with straight people also
> ...



So the guys that have anal sex with women are not straight?


----------



## Ropey (Dec 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc_rMiTxizg]Murray Head - "Say It Ain&#39;t So, Joe" (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tank (Dec 12, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Are you one of "the guys"?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



If you are asking me if I had anal sex with a woman the answer is yes, I'm not ashamed of it. Gay men have oral sex too, so I guess if I let a woman give me a blowjob I'm doing a homosexual act?


----------



## Tank (Dec 12, 2011)

If a woman wears a strap on and fucks you in the ass, are you straight?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> If a woman wears a strap on and fucks you in the ass, are you straight?



Thats completely different Tank.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Dec 12, 2011)

Tank said:


> If a woman wears a strap on and fucks you in the ass, are you straight?



Homosexual means sex with the _same gender_.  Does a woman sound like the same gender as a man to you?

A woman wearing a strap on fucking a man's ass sounds to me like the man likes getting fucked in the ass by a woman wearing a strap on.  Nothing more.


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 12, 2011)

> The majority of the world views it as an abnormality.
> *We as Americans should not allow it. Nor should we try to link it as a  means to obtain American aide. Its just not morally right to this. *


**Yawn** 'The majority of the world' are religious crazies, ideological nut-cases and racists. If they want America's aid its hardly much to ask for them to grow up, and stop acting like its still medieval Europe during the crusades.


----------

